# ACCA Affiliate points for 190 (independent) and one more qualification.



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone , I know this question has been asked a few times before but almost every time there are different and contradicting replies. So I wanna ask it again for myself and for anyone in a similar situation. 

So how much points does an ACCA qualified person (not member) gets in this 190 skilled independent visa? Does CPA Australia or anyother body recognises ACCA qualification( not membership) as equivalent to bachelors degree?

And how about this degree it's from Institute of Management Accountants(USA), 

CMA Certification 

How many points do you thin this qualification will be able to obtain?

Thanks


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

Hi i m also acca affiliate. I got 15 points but i also provided my graduation n masters and cima as well. Not sure how much only acca wil fetch u.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

saketjade said:


> Hi i m also acca affiliate. I got 15 points but i also provided my graduation n masters and cima as well. Not sure how much only acca wil fetch u.



So they didn't mention how much each of them was assessed? How much time did they take?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I dont see it being assessed as equivalent to a bachelor's, a diploma is more likely. Its content isnt broad enough, not enough assessment or research and it isn't long enough duration to be classed as a bachelor's.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> I dont see it being assessed as equivalent to a bachelor's, a diploma is more likely. Its content isnt broad enough, not enough assessment or research and it isn't long enough duration to be classed as a bachelor's.


On average it takes atleast 3 years to complete, ATLEAST. And if it's content wasn't broad enough Oxford Brookes wouldn't be awarding MBA to ACCA members

But that's a U.K university, so..


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> On average it takes atleast 3 years to complete, ATLEAST. And if it's content wasn't broad enough Oxford Brookes wouldn't be awarding MBA to ACCA members
> 
> But that's a U.K university, so..


I agree with u terry however acca is not valued that much as cima in australia. Further on ur question, they dont tell how much for each. It takes abt 3-4 weeks for assessment


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone , I know this question has been asked a few times before but almost every time there are different and contradicting replies. So I wanna ask it again for myself and for anyone in a similar situation.
> 
> So how much points does an ACCA qualified person (not member) gets in this 190 skilled independent visa? Does CPA Australia or anyother body recognises ACCA qualification( not membership) as equivalent to bachelors degree?
> 
> ...


ACCA affiliate status alone does not qualify you to get 15 points, that's for sure. Whether you get 10 points entirely depends on the assessing authority and your chosen occupation. 

Supplying both CMA and ACCA affiliate certificates 'may' entitle you to get 10 points if not 15, but this is also unlikely.

I suggest you to consult AEI-NOOSR. They have a small subscription and they provide access to country education profiles and their qualifications' equivalence lists for a year. When I subscribed last year, I found that ACCA affiliate status wasn't even listed. Only ACCA full membership was listed and given equivalence. 

I didn't subscribe for US, otherwise would have told you about CMA.

Again, this information is one year old and might have changed. I can't check it again as my subscription has expired. You will need to get access to the latest information. I believe that the assessing authorities also consult AEI NOOSR lists when ascertaining equivalence, however, the suitability of courses in relation to the chosen occupation is assessed by the relevant assessment authority only.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear Terry

Me along with my friend got positive assessment from CPA last Nov-13.Afterwards, we applied for 190 for NSW SS. Guess what, we got it too..for details see the signature..so don't worry much...I would say provide all your certs to either CPA or ICAA. Any of them would get you a positive assessment, okay?

Thanks


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Dear Terry
> 
> Me along with my friend got positive assessment from CPA last Nov-13.Afterwards, we applied for 190 for NSW SS. Guess what, we got it too..for details see the signature..so don't worry much...I would say provide all your certs to either CPA or ICAA. Any of them would get you a positive assessment, okay?
> 
> Thanks


Which qualification did you have?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

what do u mean by which qualification? we are both ACCA affiliates n got B.Sc from OBU...i wouldn't say don't listen to other ppl who don't have such recognition from CPA, GOT Straight B.Sc equivalent later...  if you wanna do an assessment just go for it...

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> what do u mean by which qualification? we are both ACCA affiliates n got B.Sc from OBU...i wouldn't say don't listen to other ppl who don't have such recognition from CPA, GOT Straight B.Sc equivalent later...  if you wanna do an assessment just go for it...
> 
> Thanks


 Nobody is saying he wont pass an assessment, the question is what points will he get from DIBP for education in the application, the two are seperate!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

_shel said:


> Nobody is saying he wont pass an assessment, the question is what points will he get from DIBP for education in the application, the two are seperate!


really?? Since, I got a B.Sc equivalent letter from CPA and claimed 15 points, is there any chance CO would reduce the points??
:fencing:


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> really?? Since, I got a B.Sc equivalent letter from CPA and claimed 15 points, is there any chance CO would reduce the points??
> :fencing:


mamunvega,

Your case is different. You have a degree in addition to ACCA affiliate certificate. Don't know about ICAA/ CPAA, but vetassess does not consider anything less than ACCA membership equivalent to bachelors, if this is the only qualification applicant has. I have very detailed correspondence with vetassess on this issue. Yes, they consider ACCA affiliate + BSc (OBU) equivalent though.

The question was related to ACCA affiliate + CMA certificates. You cannot compare this case with yours.

In your case, it is highly unlikely, if not impossible, that the CO `would reduce the points.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> what do u mean by which qualification? we are both ACCA affiliates n got B.Sc from OBU...i wouldn't say don't listen to other ppl who don't have such recognition from CPA, GOT Straight B.Sc equivalent later...  if you wanna do an assessment just go for it...
> 
> Thanks


Where has he mentioned that he has got BSc from OBU? Am I missing something?


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> what do u mean by which qualification? we are both ACCA affiliates n got B.Sc from OBU...i wouldn't say don't listen to other ppl who don't have such recognition from CPA, GOT Straight B.Sc equivalent later...  if you wanna do an assessment just go for it...
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a bunch, so you're saying you got Bsc hons. after the skills assessment? Cuz I don't have Bsc. Hons, now what do you say?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

sorry guyz if i didnt mention about B.Sc earlier...actually, i knew one guy from England, he got positive assessment from CPA with ACCA degree only as he met all the core paper requirements..I guess it was in early 2012..so, for terry's case, i would recommend to provide as much edu certs to CPA/ICAA...yes, VETASSESS doesn't recognize ACCA only... 

regards


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> sorry guyz if i didnt mention about B.Sc earlier...actually, i knew one guy from England, he got positive assessment from CPA with ACCA degree only as he met all the core paper requirements..I guess it was in early 2012..so, for terry's case, i would recommend to provide as much edu certs to CPA/ICAA...yes, VETASSESS doesn't recognize ACCA only...
> 
> regards


So do you remember how many points did he actually get?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am an ACCA and got my assessment done from CPA last year around May. I can confirm the following - 

1. ACCA affiliate + BSc degree from Oxford brookes university = 15 points. As acca affiliate you will pass the 9 out of 12 subject requirements of CPA and get 15 points for the BSc degree from OBU.

2. ACCA Member = 15 points straightway as it is assessed as equivalent to AU bachelors degree.

3. ACCA Member + BSc from Oxford Brookes = 15 points and both degrees will be mentioned on the assessment letter as being assessed equivalent to AU Bachelors degree. 

4. ACCA Affiliate only = no points as it is not recognised as a fully completed degree.

As long as the rules are same now and you have a bachelors degree too he should be assessed as being positive.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> So do you remember how many points did he actually get?


Man you need to search the CPAA and ICAA websites yourself to get enough information before making any decision. On CPAA website, there is a list of recognized accounting bodies and ACCA is one of them. However, under this list, it is stated that:

"Only professional programs that are assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree in accordance with AEI-NOOSR guidelines will be considered in the skill assessment."

Please visit the following link:

CPA Australia - Frequently asked questions

So if AEI-NOOSR does not consider ACCA affiliate as equivalent to bachelors degree (which it doesn't as far as I know based on my last years subscription of AEI-NOOSR), you will not get 15 points from CPAA, period.

Regarding ICAA's assessment of ACCA:

ACCA is partially recognized by ICAA. It suggests members of the fully recognized bodies (i.e. ICAEW, ICAS, CAI, CICA etc) without a bachelor degree to become full members before applying for migration assessment. Meaning, if ICAA suggests students of fully recognized bodies who do not have a degree to become members first, what do you think about ACCA that is not even fully recognized. See the below link:

Recognised accounting qualifications

Bro, you have to realize that there is a lot of information available at source. You don't have to believe someone's statement that his/ her uncle's son's nephew has received 15 points based on ACCA affiliate certificate only.

There is another link ((although not the actual source) that gives you a good idea about accountancy profession in Australia and where do ACCA members and affiliates stand. But you will have to read every word of the links I have provided here yourself, and then decide rather then relying on every tom, dick and harry (including me). That's what our professional studies and work experience teaches us. See the link:

Accountants - CPA - Certified Practising Accountants of Australia

I again suggest, purchase subscription of AEI-NOOSR. It will cost you approx. AUD 90 for UK and US and look at the equivalence of ACCA and CMA. 

One more thing, if your certificate is not equivalent to a bachelor degree, but you get 10 points, your work experience may not be counted and you will get 'zero' points against your work experience. This is true for Accounting and Auditing professions.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone , I know this question has been asked a few times before but almost every time there are different and contradicting replies. So I wanna ask it again for myself and for anyone in a similar situation.
> 
> So how much points does an ACCA qualified person (not member) gets in this 190 skilled independent visa? Does CPA Australia or anyother body recognises ACCA qualification( not membership) as equivalent to bachelors degree?
> 
> ...


ACCA affiliate would get 15 points but they can't claim any points for skilled employment until they become full members of CPA.... its kind of tricky....i encourage you to visit CPA Australia's website and email them on the address given there..


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> I am an ACCA and got my assessment done from CPA last year around May. I can confirm the following -
> 
> 1. ACCA affiliate + BSc degree from Oxford brookes university = 15 points. As acca affiliate you will pass the 9 out of 12 subject requirements of CPA and get 15 points for the BSc degree from OBU.
> 
> ...


A good and straight forward summary for people who do not want to search the information themselves.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> ACCA affiliate would get 15 points but they can't claim any points for skilled employment until they become full members of CPA.... its kind of tricky....i encourage you to visit CPA Australia's website and email them on the address given there..


I have emailed them but they don't tell, they say you'll have to submit your skills assessment application in order to know.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Man you need to search the CPAA and ICAA websites yourself to get enough information before making any decision. On CPAA website, there is a list of recognized accounting bodies and ACCA is one of them. However, under this list, it is stated that:
> 
> "Only professional programs that are assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree in accordance with AEI-NOOSR guidelines will be considered in the skill assessment."
> 
> ...


I read all the links you posted, obviously I couldn't get a yes or no kind of answer, but I found an interesting thing, one of your link posted had this 

"If you have a recognised university qualification in any discipline in addition to any of the following professional qualifications, you can generally expect to receive a successful assessment:" and ACCA is among the "following" . 

I do have a bachelors degree in any discipline, the website had a section for a free assessment, I'll put all my details in there and see how it goes.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> I am an ACCA and got my assessment done from CPA last year around May. I can confirm the following -
> 
> 1. ACCA affiliate + BSc degree from Oxford brookes university = 15 points. As acca affiliate you will pass the 9 out of 12 subject requirements of CPA and get 15 points for the BSc degree from OBU.
> 
> ...


And how about Bsc. Hons fro OBU only ? Will that be enough?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> And how about Bsc. Hons fro OBU only ? Will that be enough?


No, because OBU degree doesn't have a mark sheet. They require evidences on the basis of which you have been granted advanced standing in the degree course. Eventually, people end up sending them with the ACCA results. 

However, this degree (that's based on ACCA's 9 papers) doesn't satisfy the criteria of 9 out of 12 areas required by CPAA or ICAA. So they require you to take bridging subjects to claim successful skill assessment.

Therefore *ACCA's 9 papers + OBU degree = Australian Degree (but negative assessment outcome due to insufficient course coverage) - Outcome: Application rejected without even considering any work experience*

*ACCA's 9 papers + OBU degree + Bridging subjects = Australian Degree (with positive assessment outcome - Experience counted from the point bridging subjects are completed.*

If a person has completed all ACCA papers and obtained OBU degree as well, they are not generally required to pass any bridging subjects for successful outcome.

So *ACCA affiliate + BSc degree = Australian Degree (with positive outcome) - Skilled experience is counted from the month/ year you have passed all ACCA examinations. Not even ACCA affiliate status required. They provide positive assessment on the basis of 9 out of 12 areas identified by them. The point you cover these areas, you get positive assessment. To be on a safer side, people complete all ACCA exams and then apply.*

By the way, this is correct to the best of my knowledge. However, the accurate assessment can only be performed by relevant assessing authority.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

terry3218 said:


> And how about Bsc. Hons fro OBU only ? Will that be enough?


Obu degree is assessed as equivalent to au bachelors. But you may not pass the mandatory 9 out of 12 subjects requirement.

Obu degree does have a mark sheet or transcript. I have one for myself. You just have to email the university and they will send u a transcript.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Obu degree is assessed as equivalent to au bachelors. But you may not pass the mandatory 9 out of 12 subjects requirement.
> 
> Obu degree does have a mark sheet or transcript. I have one for myself. You just have to email the university and they will send u a transcript.


Thanks a lot. After reading all the comments here, I'm considering doing obu bsc. As well to be on the safe side.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> Thanks a lot. After reading all the comments here, I'm considering doing obu bsc. As well to be on the safe side.



Good luck man!


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Australia1 said:


> Obu degree is assessed as equivalent to au bachelors. But you may not pass the mandatory 9 out of 12 subjects requirement.
> 
> Obu degree does have a mark sheet or transcript. I have one for myself. You just have to email the university and they will send u a transcript.



Thanks for the correction. I didn't know that OBU provides the mark sheet. 

ICAA asked for the ACCA mark sheets as well from one of my colleagues who got his degree assessed 2-3 years back. So I thought OBU didn't provide the mark sheet. Anyway, case workers can ask for additional evidences if required. So I suggest OP to provide ACCA mark sheet with the assessment application.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

One more correction in my above post:

ACCA affiliate + BSc degree = Australian Degree (with positive outcome) - Skilled experience is counted from the date you have* either: 

(i) passed required ACCA examinations; or
(ii) obtained OBU BSc Degree

*whichever later


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

FAIS said:


> One more correction in my above post:
> 
> ACCA affiliate + BSc degree = Australian Degree (with positive outcome) - Skilled experience is counted from the date you have* either:
> 
> ...


And do you think a 2 year bachelors degree in a different discipline from a university here in pakistan+ ACCA aaffiliate status will be enough for a positive assessment?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

terry3218 said:


> And do you think a 2 year bachelors degree in a different discipline from a university here in pakistan+ ACCA aaffiliate status will be enough for a positive assessment?


2 year degrees from 'leading public and private' Pakistani universities are assessed equivalent to Associate degrees. If your university is in leading universities list, there is a greater chance of your ACCA affiliate certificate + degree will fetch you 15 points. 

2 year degrees from universities that do not fall in leading public and private institutions list may be assessed equivalent to diploma or advanced diploma at maximum. In this case, the chances are very low that you get 15 points for your qualification.


----------



## hskhb (Nov 5, 2014)

*Quick Q*

Hello
I have my Paper P2Advanced Reporting and an optional paper to appear for. I'm a finalist but have the OBU degree.
Having gone over the list of subjects needed the 4 core and 5 optional, I think the amount of papers given in suffice. Any Finalists with OBU degree got through?
Also should I apply to CPAA or ICAA for assessment. Which is better?


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

FAIS said:


> 2 year degrees from 'leading public and private' Pakistani universities are assessed equivalent to Associate degrees. If your university is in leading universities list, there is a greater chance of your ACCA affiliate certificate + degree will fetch you 15 points.
> 
> 2 year degrees from universities that do not fall in leading public and private institutions list may be assessed equivalent to diploma or advanced diploma at maximum. In this case, the chances are very low that you get 15 points for your qualification.


Dear FAIS, in your opinion could ACCA affiliate status fetch 10 points?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear FAIS, in your opinion could ACCA affiliate status fetch 10 points?


ACCA Affiliate will most probably fetch you 15 points.. but you can not claim any points for your experience before you get your membership..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

hskhb said:


> Hello
> I have my Paper P2Advanced Reporting and an optional paper to appear for. I'm a finalist but have the OBU degree.
> Having gone over the list of subjects needed the 4 core and 5 optional, I think the amount of papers given in suffice. Any Finalists with OBU degree got through?
> Also should I apply to CPAA or ICAA for assessment. Which is better?



Yes OBU degree alone is sufficient for Assessment, but include the evidence for completion of ACCA exams in your application as well. 

CPA and ICAA are same in terms of assessment standards. ICAA is expensive but with shorter turnaround periods. On the other hand CPA is economical but a bit longer time lines.. I went for CPAA. But you can go for either..


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> ACCA Affiliate will most probably fetch you 15 points.. but you can not claim any points for your experience before you get your membership..


@ Waqarali20005

Are you sure only Acca Affiliate status on its own will be granted 15 points?

Thats coz I have read several posts that only Affiliate certificate is not recognized as equal to Australian Bachelors.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

mawaismushtaq said:


> @ Waqarali20005
> 
> Are you sure only Acca Affiliate status on its own will be granted 15 points?
> 
> Thats coz I have read several posts that only Affiliate certificate is not recognized as equal to Australian Bachelors.


yes i am sure.. you can ask it from CPA/ ICAA directly....


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Waqar but I fear thats not the case...are u affirmitive and 200% confident about this?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear FAIS, in your opinion could ACCA affiliate status fetch 10 points?


Firstly, the assessment outcome with only ACCA affiliate certificate will be negative. So there is no point of getting 10 points. 

Accountants and auditors need qualifications that are:

1) Equivalent to Australian bachelor degree (at least one qualification); AND
2) Covering all key and optional subjects required by the Australian accounting institutes in previous studies (during any under graduate studies even incomplete)

Assessors strictly follow AEI-NOOSR guidelines. Associate membership (i.e. full membership) of ACCA was stated as equivalent to Australian bachelors degree the last time I checked guidelines more than a year back. Unfortunately there was no mention of ACCA affiliate status in AEI-NOOSR assessment guidelines and it means they consider ACCA affiliate status as incomplete qualification hence don't award any points.

However, if an applicant has another qualification that's Australian bachelor degree equivalent (whether it is in fine arts), any subjects covered in other incomplete qualifications (including ACCA studies) are considered to check if the applicant has covered all the required subject areas (see point 2 above). 

So the key is presenting a qualification (that is bachelor degree equivalent) in addition to ACCA affiliate certificate so that first requirement is fulfilled by bachelor degree and second requirement is covered by ACCA studies.

My previous comment that multiple associate degrees may be considered as bachelor degree is factually incorrect. Applicant has to attain bachelor degree level in order for Australian accounting institutes to issue positive assessment.

Hope above helps.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear FAIS, in your opinion could ACCA affiliate status fetch 10 points?


10 points are awarded to applicants with occupations that don't require a bachelor degree. For example, occupation 322312 - Pressure Welder requires AQF Certificate IV equivalent qualification. If the applicant has a qualification in a related discipline that is AQF Certificate IV or above, he/ she gets 10 points. If the applicant has bachelor degree in a related discipline or has two qualifications, one AQF Level IV and one bachelor degree in unrelated discipline, he/ she will get 15 points.

Accountants require bachelor degree in the first place so there is no way to get a positive assessment with ACCA Affiliate certificate.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot for valuable info !

One more question in my head :-

-Can 5 points be claimed for 3 yrs work experience with ACCA Affiliate certificate only or a bachelors is reqd in this case too?
-Does DIAC contact each employer for verification purposes?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Thanks a lot for valuable info !
> 
> One more question in my head :-
> 
> ...


These are two questions. 

1) You can't claim any points before getting bachelor degree in a related discipline. 

2) Yes, DIAC normally contacts each employer for verification. 

Best regards,


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for answering my *2 queries


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Dear Fais,

Please advise which Accountancy body would you recommend from CPA/ICAA for ACCA member skill assessment with relation to least documents requirement and fastest results.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ICAA is the better.


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear All,
I have applied for my wife's skill assessment as Accountant General 221111. She is ACCA affiliate with no experience and she holds Oxford Brookes BSc. We need to send the relevant syllabus. How can we get syllabus of different years for different subjects as She studied from Dec 2007 to Jun 2012?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Breakwater said:


> Dear All,
> I have applied for my wife's skill assessment as Accountant General 221111. She is ACCA affiliate with no experience and she holds Oxford Brookes BSc. We need to send the relevant syllabus. How can we get syllabus of different years for different subjects as She studied from Dec 2007 to Jun 2012?


Normally, ICAA doesn't require syllabus for assessing ACCA. Have you received request from the assessing body to provide syllabus?


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

I am applying to CPA. They require syllabus in their checklist.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Breakwater said:


> I am applying to CPA. They require syllabus in their checklist.


Also there's a question of what you will send for Bsc Oxford Brookes syllabus?


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes terry3218!

This is a valid question


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Breakwater said:


> Yes terry3218!
> 
> This is a valid question


I have emailed OBU regarding this. Lets see what they have to say about it.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

terry3218 said:


> I have emailed OBU regarding this. Lets see what they have to say about it.


OBU says you need to contact ACCA for syllabus. And do you have any new updates or new information?


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

I will send ACCA syllabus for this. She is affiliate.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Breakwater said:


> I will send ACCA syllabus for this. She is affiliate.


and what about other documents required, I mean what else have you sent/ are sending?

Regards


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

For CPA, You should apply online. Then they will send you and acknowledgement and list all the documents required.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Breakwater said:


> For CPA, You should apply online. Then they will send you and acknowledgement and list all the documents required.


And what are you providing for grading scale letter of Oxford Brookes Bsc? Are you including the relevant section from the information pack, that is available online for grading system description?

I will try to keep you guys posted with my progress. And I request you to do the same. 
cheers


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> And what are you providing for grading scale letter of Oxford Brookes Bsc? Are you including the relevant section from the information pack, that is available online for grading system description?
> 
> I will try to keep you guys posted with my progress. And I request you to do the same.
> cheers


Send me your email address in private message and i will send you the document checklist


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

I have sent you the email


----------



## gotgrit25 (May 5, 2015)

*Bridging subjects*



FAIS said:


> No, because OBU degree doesn't have a mark sheet. They require evidences on the basis of which you have been granted advanced standing in the degree course. Eventually, people end up sending them with the ACCA results.
> 
> However, this degree (that's based on ACCA's 9 papers) doesn't satisfy the criteria of 9 out of 12 areas required by CPAA or ICAA. So they require you to take bridging subjects to claim successful skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Could you please tell me more specifically about the bridging subjects? Are they something that I could take from a university? I have passed 9 ACCA papers and trying to fit into the positive assessment without taking any further ACCA papers, if possible. I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Bro I need some information from you . Please spare 5 minutes to read and reply to this mail.

Can an ACCA MEMBER get positive skill assessment from CPA . Please note that I do not hold any degree ?

Secondly can I get positive skill assessment as an
external auditor rather 
than a general accountant ?
Please share your experience as you had similar qualification (ACCA MEMBER)

Finally what are the chances of NSW state sponsorhip as an external auditor since I am short of five points


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Waqarali20005 said:


> ACCA Affiliate will most probably fetch you 15 points.. but you can not claim any points for your experience before you get your membership..


Bro I need some information from you . Please spare 5 minutes to read and reply to this mail.

Can an ACCA MEMBER get positive skill assessment from CPA . Please note that I do not hold any degree ?

Secondly can I get positive skill assessment as an
external auditor rather 
than a general accountant ?
Please share your experience as you had similar qualification (ACCA MEMBER)

Finally what are the chances of NSW state sponsorhip as an external auditor since I am short of five points


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

muz068 said:


> Bro I need some information from you . Please spare 5 minutes to read and reply to this mail.
> 
> Can an ACCA MEMBER get positive skill assessment from CPA . Please note that I do not hold any degree ?
> 
> ...


Dear muz068, I can assist u 

-Yes ACCA membership will be awarded positive skill assessment by CPA as it is considered equivalent to Australian Bachelors Degree as per AEI-NOOSR guidlines..

-yes I believe you can get positive assessment for external auditor if you have P7 Advanced Audit & Assurance paper passed...

- I will recommend you to go with general accountant as compared to external auditor because many general accountants have received invites recently on 15 may while external auditors haven't....


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Dear muz068, I can assist u
> 
> -Yes ACCA membership will be awarded positive skill assessment by CPA as it is considered equivalent to Australian Bachelors Degree as per AEI-NOOSR guidlines..
> 
> ...


thanks for your prompt response
The reason I am thinking of going for external auditor is because I heard that NSW State sponsor prefer them over General Accountatnt . BTW what are the chances of getting sponsored by NSW (190) . I have got 55 points Age - 30 points , Ielts -10 points , Bachelor degree (ACCA member equivalent) - 15 points , so I am just 5 points away 

Secondly , did you use an agent/consultant or you did everything by yourself ?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

muz068 said:


> thanks for your prompt response
> The reason I am thinking of going for external auditor is because I heard that NSW State sponsor prefer them over General Accountatnt . BTW what are the chances of getting sponsored by NSW (190) . I have got 55 points Age - 30 points , Ielts -10 points , Bachelor degree (ACCA member equivalent) - 15 points , so I am just 5 points away
> 
> Secondly , did you use an agent/consultant or you did everything by yourself ?


As Awais said, NSW is preferring Accountants over External Auditors. At least the trend till now on this forum is that accountants with 55 points have received invitations however external auditors with the same points haven't received any.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

muz068 said:


> thanks for your prompt response
> The reason I am thinking of going for external auditor is because I heard that NSW State sponsor prefer them over General Accountatnt . BTW what are the chances of getting sponsored by NSW (190) . I have got 55 points Age - 30 points , Ielts -10 points , Bachelor degree (ACCA member equivalent) - 15 points , so I am just 5 points away
> 
> Secondly , did you use an agent/consultant or you did everything by yourself ?


you are welcome...

No one can tell with 100% assurity that whether they are preferring an occupation over another and at this point it will be also unrealistic to make our own assumptions as to whether external auditors will be invited or accountants or both...God knows !

regarding your second query, I am doing it myself without an agent and would recommend you to do too as most people on this forum have done without an agent and also you can get loads of guidance on any issue at any point from this forum.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

...


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> you are welcome...
> 
> No one can tell with 100% assurity that whether they are preferring an occupation over another and at this point it will be also unrealistic to make our own assumptions as to whether external auditors will be invited or accountants or both...God knows !
> 
> regarding your second query, I am doing it myself without an agent and would recommend you to do too as most people on this forum have done without an agent and also you can get loads of guidance on any issue at any point from this forum.




Thanks for your information .
I am still waiting for my ACCA Membership certificate which will be posted after 15 June 2015 . ACCA membership welcome letter is with me but I don't think that would be suffice . What do you suggest me to do now ? Or am I stranded till the delivery of the letter


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

muz068 said:


> ...


If you are already a member of ACCA at this point, you should call ACCA tomorrow on their toll free number *800035703172* and request them for a letter of good standing by email. Once you receive that take its printout and have it notary stamped/certified(for immigration purposes) along with IELTS Academic test report with 7 band each score and Examination transcript showing each paper completed and pass marks. Once these 3 docs are certified, apply for CPA migration assessment for General/External Auditor online/post(will take longer).
ICAA will not suffice on letter of good standing as I have recent experience 
CPA have confirmed via email that they will require above 3 documents for skill assessment for ACCA members. Below is the email sent to me by CPA :-

Dear Awais,

Thank you for your email in regards to migration assessment.

It is great to see that Alex has assisted you previously and you are interested in applying soon. I can confirm that if you would like us to assess your ACCA membership for migration assessment, you will need to provide certified true copies of your:

· Membership certificate or letter of good standing

· Examination transcripts to confirm each paper completed

· IELTS test report form


Please note, we are unable to assess an ACCA qualification without examination transcripts. You may also need to supply evidence of any study that led to exemptions being granted in your ACCA qualification. For example, if you studied a bachelor degree and subjects from this degree led to exemptions from ACCA exams, you will need to supply a certified true copy of your bachelor degree transcript.

Once you apply for an assessment and all of the required documents are received, an outcome will be available to you within 10 – 15 business days. To provide you with full details regarding migration assessment, you may like to read the criteria and requirements for a skills assessment, including skilled employment. You may like to also refer to our website to apply online, refer to the frequently asked questions or understand more details about how to prepare an application.

I hope this information has been helpful for you. If you require any assistance, please contact us. We are always glad to support you throughout your application and assessment journey. 

Kind regards,
Tamara Osmond | Qualifications Advisor 
Member Advisory & Information Services | CPA Australia

Level 20, 28 Freshwater Place | Southbank| Victoria 3006 | Australia
T +613 9606 9606| F 1300 787 673 CPA Australia - Home

We are committed to the goal of being the world's best member services organisation
and invite you to provide any feedback you may have by emailing directly
the Chief Executive, Alex Malley on [email protected].

P Think green before you print this screen


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> If you are already a member of ACCA at this point, you should call ACCA tomorrow on their toll free number *800035703172* and request them for a letter of good standing by email. Once you receive that take its printout and have it notary stamped/certified(for immigration purposes) along with IELTS Academic test report with 7 band each score and Examination transcript showing each paper completed and pass marks. Once these 3 docs are certified, apply for CPA migration assessment for General/External Auditor online/post(will take longer).
> ICAA will not suffice on letter of good standing as I have recent experience
> CPA have confirmed via email that they will require above 3 documents for skill assessment for ACCA members. Below is the email sent to me by CPA :-
> 
> ...


I am really grateful for your prompt response . I have just few follow up questions :

1) I want to know if you got positive skill assessment from CPA after sending them IELTS , examination transcript and letter of good standing ?

Did you nominate General Accountant as well ?

Sorry for picking your brain . I am actually too nervous right now 

Regards


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

muz068 said:


> I am really grateful for your prompt response . I have just few follow up questions :
> 
> 1) I want to know if you got positive skill assessment from CPA after sending them IELTS , examination transcript and letter of good standing ?
> 
> ...


thnks...
No, I did my assessment from ICAA but as per above email you can see that CPA are confirming that they require only above 3 docs mentioned to execute skill assessment for ACCA members..

I had assessment for general accountant and btw you cannot chose 2 occupations in skill assessment application. You have to choose either accountant general or external auditor.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> you are welcome...
> 
> No one can tell with 100% assurity that whether they are preferring an occupation over another and at this point it will be also unrealistic to make our own assumptions as to whether external auditors will be invited or accountants or both...God knows !
> 
> regarding your second query, I am doing it myself without an agent and would recommend you to do too as most people on this forum have done without an agent and also you can get loads of guidance on any issue at any point from this forum.



Hey mate , 
I want to know if sending* second* skill assessment ( General Accountant ) to the same accounting body (CPA AUSTRALIA) revoke my* first* positive skill assessment (which I got for an external auditor)


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

muz068 said:


> Hey mate ,
> I want to know if sending* second* skill assessment ( General Accountant ) to the same accounting body (CPA AUSTRALIA) revoke my* first* positive skill assessment (which I got for an external auditor)


I don't know about CPA Australia, but ICAA doesn't invalidate the earlier assessment.


----------



## Ali1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello,

I need some assistance from you. Basically, I am interested in applying as an internal auditor under visa 190. I passed all my ACCA papers in 2010 and since then I have been working as a full time paid internal auditor in a construction company. I attained the ACCA Member status in 2013 and I do not hold any graduation degree. Now I am confused how many years of my job experience as an internal auditor will be considered as relevant I mean after I became the member i.e 2013 to present or after I passed my exams i.e in 2010.Kindly advise.

Ali


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Ali1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some assistance from you. Basically, I am interested in applying as an internal auditor under visa 190. I passed all my ACCA papers in 2010 and since then I have been working as a full time paid internal auditor in a construction company. I attained the ACCA Member status in 2013 and I do not hold any graduation degree. Now I am confused how many years of my job experience as an internal auditor will be considered as relevant I mean after I became the member i.e 2013 to present or after I passed my exams i.e in 2010.Kindly advise.
> 
> Ali


FAIS who is PR holder as Internal Auditor can assist your more in this regard but I believe only your experience post qualification(ACCA Membership) i.e, from 2013 to Present will be considered for claiming points for skilled employment.


----------



## Ali1 (Jul 10, 2015)

FAIS, I am waiting for a reply from brother FAIS.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Ali1 said:


> FAIS, I am waiting for a reply from brother FAIS.


It's always good to see a fellow internal auditor. 

For internal auditor, you need to demonstrate that you have a qualification that's equivalent to Australian bachelors degree in a related discipline and one year of post qualification experience. Experience gained after one year of post qualification experience will be counted to get you points towards your visa application. 

Unfortunately, ACCA affiliate status is not equivalent to Australian bachelors degree as per AEI-NOOSR. Only ACCA membership is considered as a relevant qualification. 

In your case, since you have been awarded membership in 2013, experience gained after 2014 will be counted for getting points. One year of post qualification experience (from 2013 to 2014) will be counted as part of your qualification. 

Let me know if you require further clarification.


----------



## Ali1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply fais. Can i have your email id so that i can ask few questions?


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi FAIS, i hope you can help me. I am trying to apply as internal auditor. I got an agent to asisst me with my lodgement to Vetasses.

I have concern, in filling out the sgr1 form, it asked for a thesis as requirement b4 receiving college diploma. I dont have thesis but rather a freasibility study.But i could not remember anymore the title and the details on it.

If i will leave it blank will vetassess evaluation be affected? Or how material is the thesis in assessing my academic qualification?

I hope you can share and advice me on this.

Thanks,

Robe


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Ali1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...




Ali, like you i am starting to fill out form for internal auditor, have you lodge your application to vetasses already?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

IA VET said:


> Hi FAIS, i hope you can help me. I am trying to apply as internal auditor. I got an agent to asisst me with my lodgement to Vetasses.
> 
> I have concern, in filling out the sgr1 form, it asked for a thesis as requirement b4 receiving college diploma. I dont have thesis but rather a freasibility study.But i could not remember anymore the title and the details on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Robe,

If your transcript shows the mark of your feasibility study, then it is better you find that in your records.

To prove that your qualification is highly relevant to your nominated occupation, you need to show that the number of units completed in the relevant field are at least 33% for a three year Bachelor degree course, or 25% for a four year Bachelor degree course). Please see the below link for detail.

Nominate an Occupation (General Occupation, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

Now as you may know, diploma is not a degree level qualification and you must have a degree to get successful outcome on your application, a diploma in a relevant field, but a top up degree in a non-related discipline, I believe the requirement should be higher although it is not stated on the website. 

So if you have a two year diploma in a related field, and a two year top up degree in a different field (that's equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree), you will probably need to show more than 50% or may be 67% of your coursework in related discipline.

So suppose your feasibility study carries 25% weight (if stated on your qualification documents), and you do not provide detail of your feasibility study, and you do not have a related top up degree, then you will be required to show at least 70% of your coursework in business related subjects your diploma to achieve an overall 33% in four years post secondary studies.

Relevant subjects include auditing, accounting, finance, costing, corporate and company law, taxation, economics, statistics, business (management) information systems etc. 

I hope the above helps.


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello Fais thanks for your response, i made a mistake in typing college diploma. I am a graduate of bachelor of science in accountancy, so i suppose i am a degree holder. Moreover, i am also a cpa here in the phils.

with regards to feasibility study, it was not disclosed in my transcript for it was just a mandatory requirement to 1 of my major subjects which was MANAGEMENT ADVISORY SERVICES (MAS).

Would it be okey since it was not reflected in my transcript to leave it blank? And i will proceed in submission of files to vetassess. I believe that is the only data i cant give, though i complied that one because i will not pass my MAS subject if i failed to comply.

thanks,

Robe


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

IA VET said:


> Hello Fais thanks for your response, i made a mistake in typing college diploma. I am a graduate of bachelor of science in accountancy, so i suppose i am a degree holder. Moreover, i am also a cpa here in the phils.
> 
> with regards to feasibility study, it was not disclosed in my transcript for it was just a mandatory requirement to 1 of my major subjects which was MANAGEMENT ADVISORY SERVICES (MAS).
> 
> ...


Your CPA in its own right is equivalent to the Australia bachelor degree and it will fulfill all the subjects requirements. 

With bachelor degree in accountancy (I believe it is 4 year degree after 12 years of schooling OR a 3 year degree after 13 years of schooling), your work experience will be counted from either from your graduation date or CPA date, whichever is earlier.

Your case is quite strong in my opinion. Don't worry about your project or anything.


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

It is a reliever to me when you say no need to worry on the project and im glad have a strong case.

I have a masteral degree ( master in business administration- non thesis) a 1 yr distance learning course. I have a certificate of completion for that, Will it help if i will include/disclose it.

I am really hopeful to have a positive result.


Thanks.


----------



## MAS343 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Australian immigration process*

Hello everyone

What a platform this is, full of knowledge and support.
I have few queries, I would be thankful for support.
I am a B.Com, ACCA finalist with last two optional papers remaining, have around five years of experience. Am I eligible to apply for skilled visa (sub class 189) for Australia.
I am also writing research report to get BSc Hons from Oxford Brookes University.
How much my case is strong that I will get positive assessment now or after getting BSc Hons.

One more thing, my uncle is Australian national since last 10 years and he is ready to sponsor me.

regards,

MAS


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

hi. *cd* *u* *plz* share whether your wife's application was successful? *cz* my case is similar to hers i have ACCA and BSC hons. from OBU but no work experience.. is it not essential to have work experience? did *u* apply under 189 independent?? please do answer me.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> hi. *cd* *u* *plz* share whether your wife's application was successful? *cz* my case is similar to hers i have ACCA and BSC hons. from OBU but no work experience.. is it not essential to have work experience? did *u* apply under 189 independent?? please do answer me.
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Hi, what score do you have in IELTS?

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

8 in IELTS.. im expecting about 65 points. If BSC gets me 15


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> 8 in IELTS.. im expecting about 65 points. If BSC gets me 15


8 in each module (listening, writing, speaking, and reading) ?

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

Not in writing but im planing on resiting if i have to.. im sure i can manage 8 in all modules


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

Its the work experience that im actually concerned about.. recently a consultant told me i wasnt eligible to apply and if i did i wont get positive assessment, unless i obtaind atleast 2 years of work experience in my relevant field.. and i cannot wait that long..  i dont think he knew much about immigrations.. he wanted me to apply for a student visa instead. 
Oh and thanks for replying..


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> Not in writing but im planing on resiting if i have to.. im sure i can manage 8 in all modules


OK best of luck. We're in the same boat then

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> Its the work experience that im actually concerned about.. recently a consultant told me i wasnt eligible to apply and if i did i wont get positive assessment, unless i obtaind atleast 2 years of work experience in my relevant field.. and i cannot wait that long..  i dont think he knew much about immigrations.. he wanted me to apply for a student visa instead.
> Oh and thanks for replying..


Well your consultant seems to be a charlatan. I recently went through the skills assessment process and can assure you that your consultant doesn't know what he's talking about. Desert him immediately.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

How about you go first :sweat: i dont know nothing about the procedures... i only need someone to tell me that experience isnt required if u could gather enough points..


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> How about you go first :sweat: i dont know nothing about the procedures... i only need someone to tell me that experience isnt required if u could gather enough points..


Of course not. It's not necessary.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

Relievedddd.... thankssss... allott..


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> Relievedddd.... thankssss... allott..


No problem. How much score have you got in writing? And are you aiming for 189 or 190?

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

7 but im going to retake ielts.. i know i can do better.. im not sure :/ wouldnt 189 be a better option?


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> 7 but im going to retake ielts.. i know i can do better.. im not sure :/ wouldnt 189 be a better option?


Yes, it will be. Best of luck.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

Thankyou..  i've seen your responses to so many queries... you're really helpful..


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

zbalouch said:


> Thankyou..  i've seen your responses to so many queries... you're really helpful..


No worries. I have exactly the same qualifications as you, so PM me if you need to ask anything.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

I will.


----------



## MAS343 (Aug 19, 2015)

zbalouch said:


> How about you go first :sweat: i dont know nothing about the procedures... i only need someone to tell me that experience isnt required if u could gather enough points..


Its all about points. If you can manage your 60 points without experience you'll get you positive assessment.


----------



## arsalan90 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi All,
Bit off topic here but related to migration, I am Arsalan residing in Pakistan and currently studying CIMA and have completed its strategic level plus I have a TWO year Bachelors B.COM, but no current work experience, only working as a trainee for over a year..

My concern is that is there any chance of me being assessed as equivalent to Australian Bachelors as regards to my qualification?? I havent given any english language test yet.. just waiting until this confusion clears off..

Would really appreciate your guys help 


Regards..


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

arsalan90 said:


> Hi All,
> Bit off topic here but related to migration, I am Arsalan residing in Pakistan and currently studying CIMA and have completed its strategic level plus I have a TWO year Bachelors B.COM, but no current work experience, only working as a trainee for over a year..
> 
> My concern is that is there any chance of me being assessed as equivalent to Australian Bachelors as regards to my qualification?? I havent given any english language test yet.. just waiting until this confusion clears off..
> ...


Sorry to say, but it is highly unlikely that your B.Com will be assessed as equivalent to Australian Bachelors Degree. And for positive skills assessment, you need a bachelors degree.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalan90 (Sep 6, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> Sorry to say, but it is highly unlikely that your B.Com will be assessed as equivalent to Australian Bachelors Degree. And for positive skills assessment, you need a bachelors degree.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


what about CIMA? if assuming i clear all of its exam then? and well at managerial level CIMA is considered equivalent to UK bachelors but i think Australians wouldn't consider such equivalency..


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

arsalan90 said:


> what about CIMA? if assuming i clear all of its exam then? and well at managerial level CIMA is considered equivalent to UK bachelors but i think Australians wouldn't consider such equivalency..


I know CIMA is considered equivalent to UK Bachelors. But as far as skills assessment is concerned, you'll have to have a degree -- not a certificate -- equivalent to Australian Bachelors. But I have heard that CIMA membership might be considered equivalent to Australian bachelors degree.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalan90 (Sep 6, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> I know CIMA is considered equivalent to UK Bachelors. But as far as skills assessment is concerned, you'll have to have a degree -- not a certificate -- equivalent to Australian Bachelors. But I have heard that CIMA membership might be considered equivalent to Australian bachelors degree.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


Yea CPA does consider CIMA members and also ACCA members too without having any bachelors including the OBU(that is the case right?) .. and well then i might need to wait till membership and hope that the policies regarding 190 esp NSW dont change even in next year .. Thanks a lot for your help.. Much appreciated


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

arsalan90 said:


> Yea CPA does consider CIMA members and also ACCA members too without having any bachelors including the OBU(that is the case right?) .. and well then i might need to wait till membership and hope that the policies regarding 190 esp NSW dont change even in next year .. Thanks a lot for your help.. Much appreciated


As far as I'm aware, that's that. Best Wishes.

Sent from my Lenovo S60-a using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolecsh (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm currently have the membership of ACCA but I do not have the OBU degree. Would like to know if I'm the member of ACCA + OBU degree, will I get more points to migrate to Australia / New Zealand?

Anyone please advise.


----------



## zbalouch (Sep 6, 2015)

Nicolecsh said:


> I'm currently have the membership of ACCA but I do not have the OBU degree. Would like to know if I'm the member of ACCA + OBU degree, will I get more points to migrate to Australia / New Zealand?
> 
> Anyone please advise.


If you are ACCA member (with 3 year experience) you can get positive assessment. Whether or not you have OBU. That experience will not get you any points though. For points your experience count starts after the first 3 years. Thats what i have discrened from my research. I may be wrong. OBU wont get you extra points you will apply either as ACCA member or OBU graduate.


----------



## arsal121 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all.. 
acca finalist and obu degree with 3 years of post qualification experience.. whether this is sufficient for assessment with vetasses in internal auditor category ? 
FIAS can you be of any help in this regard?


----------



## Alex Tsai (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi all, I have got a Bachelor Degree in Banking-Finance (not accounting) from oversea and I'm afraid that my Bachelor qualification can not be comparable to Bachelor Degree from Australia. So I'm planning to learn CPA. I have 1 year experience in Account/Admin Cleark and still currently in this position. My concerns are:
1/ If I complete CPA foundation level, can my qualifications get 15 points (as my bachelor + CPA foundation = Australian Bachelor?) ? Even if my Bachelor is from Banking-finance
2/ My working experience can be counted from now (including 1 year I already have) or just only I complete CPA foundation?
2/ Account/Admin clerk position is a "closely related" occupation to Accountant or not? 

I really thanks if anyone could help get me clear for above concerns. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jamie171 (Dec 21, 2016)

Has anyone received a positive assessment using only their OBU degree?


----------



## indiference (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys, i have a question and hope that someone will be able to shed some light on this..this is on behalf of my brother. He has done ACCA and is working for one of the world's best consultancy firm. He was eligible for ACCA membership in 2012 but due to his personal reasons he didnt apply for it then and later in oct 2016 he applied for the membership and got it however before that in 2012 he had applied for institute of certified public accountants of pakistan member and got his membership. Now he wants to apply for australian immigration and was wondering if CPA australia will consider his ACCA along with institute of certified public accountants of pakistan membership for a positive skill assessment. The reason he wants to do this is cause if he applies for his ACCA membership than he will not be able to claim points for his experience as he got that only in end of 2016. I will really appreciate any help in this regard, thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tormflow (Aug 10, 2017)

indiference said:


> Hi guys, i have a question and hope that someone will be able to shed some light on this..this is on behalf of my brother. He has done ACCA and is working for one of the world's best consultancy firm. He was eligible for ACCA membership in 2012 but due to his personal reasons he didnt apply for it then and later in oct 2016 he applied for the membership and got it however before that in 2012 he had applied for institute of certified public accountants of pakistan member and got his membership. Now he wants to apply for australian immigration and was wondering if CPA australia will consider his ACCA along with institute of certified public accountants of pakistan membership for a positive skill assessment. The reason he wants to do this is cause if he applies for his ACCA membership than he will not be able to claim points for his experience as he got that only in end of 2016. I will really appreciate any help in this regard, thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, How's your brother's case? 
My brother has worked for Big 4 since 2007 to 2015. He had Bachelor degree in law in 2001 and has been ACCA member since 2016 (but completed F1-F9 which cover subjects of CPA for external auditor in 2011), so I wonder if he could submit Bachelor degree + transcript of F1-F9 (completed in 2011) to get the experience counted from 2011 instead of submitting Bachelor degree + ACCA membership. Anyone could help me please?


----------

